# Tesco car insurance - any experience



## jph (28 Nov 2007)

My car insurance is due for renewal.  I have maximum (5 years) no claims but even with this discount the premium with my current provider (FBD) is high.  I got a quote on line from Tesco car insurance and it is substantially lower (Hibernian Insurance).  It seems to be offereing the same conditions for less?

Has anyone had any experience?


----------



## ailbhe (28 Nov 2007)

They are underwritten by Hibernian so should be good. No experience with Tesco but Hibernian claims system is one of the best. Don't know how hard it is todeal with tesco along the lines of contacting them mid term.


----------



## siobhcc (28 Nov 2007)

Hi,I have used them and to be honest I wouldnt reccommend them.

 When I took out the policy I sent off all the paperwork (proof of NCB etc paid the premium etc) I got a letter back saying I needed proof not just of no claims but also proof that my other policy had finished. Now I have charged insurance providers and never been asked for that,also  why would I want to insure myself twice?? Once is bad enough Im not made of money!!. 

I rang their customer care as it this point they had taken my money and got a girl who asked me straight out could I read as it was IMPLIED in the letter and how silly of me not to know this.Believe me it asked me for no such thing, just the usual documents I subsequently complained her to a supervisor and got a a full apology etc. As they had lost my proof of no claims bonus I had provided them they also had to pay my previous insurer €25 to reprint it.

As for some unfortunate reason my renewal date is Christmas eve this caused me a lot a of hassle, I got a temporary insurance cert to tide me over from them (which they had to keep renewing as this went on for so long) Eventually the issue I had with them was eventually sorted I thought no more about it until last Dec when my renewal time came around, I got my renewal notice and had a quick check online to see of this was the best price where lo and behold I found that Tesco were offering me a rate of €150 less than their own renewal rate. So I rang them thinking that they would match themselves (you would think, yes??) WEll I was wrong, the only way I could get the better rate apparently was to cancel the entire policy and reapply as a new customer 
So I took my custom to Ladystar who were by far more efficient and also cheaper!


----------



## jph (28 Nov 2007)

Siobhancc,
thanks for sharing your experience - just a quick question re Ladystar - is it for female drivers only? I will be including my husband as a named driver on my policy... 

Thanks a mill

jph


----------



## siobhcc (29 Nov 2007)

Hi, Im not too sure as I have only insured myself on it. I think I did read somewhere else that you cannot have a male named drived but im not 100% sure...
The other thing I would reccommend is insure.ie as I put in my details with them and got a pretty good quote, then they mailed me back later and said that the rates had dropped a bit so they took a bit more off it. I will see what my renewal rate is this year and may go with them if Ladystar cant match it.


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Nov 2007)

I too can second ensure.ie - we went with them this time around and I found them really good.


----------



## ailbhe (29 Nov 2007)

jph said:


> Siobhancc,
> thanks for sharing your experience - just a quick question re Ladystar - is it for female drivers only? I will be including my husband as a named driver on my policy...
> 
> Thanks a mill
> ...


 
you can name your husband on a ladystar policy but only if he has his own vehicle.


----------

